# Let's see your competition horses!



## jodie :) (5 January 2012)

I'm sat at home listening to the wind outside (Bl00dy noisy it is too!) bored like a couch potato, technically I should be doing some revision for my A2 exams but shhhh!  I'm looking foward to a busy- my first ever full season competiting- and *fingers-crossed* successfull 2012! So i'm introducing my horse Chester (When i first joined the forum i posted pics of him but i haven't used it much at all really so I thought i'd do a quick recap!!) He's a 17.2hh (he was sold to me as 17hh!!) 9y/o danish Wb/ TB- he's a very cheeky chap and he's taught me so much and been so forgiving in the 18months i've had him. I started some BSJA late last year and I'm hoping to carry on with that and see where it takes us with the possibility of doing an odd BE90/100?! Lets see how the year goes first!!
So without further a-do here's Chester: (please excuse my position etc- i'm working hard on it!!)















And just because he's cute!!





I always love reading everyone's competition posts on here and seeing pictures of their horses! So, let's see your horses and what you do best!
I hope you all have a successfull 2012 competiting!


----------



## ArcticFox (5 January 2012)

My future competition horse!







As you can see, I'm getting him used to orange early!


----------



## MandyMoo (5 January 2012)

i can't see a photo of Chester - not sure if its just my laptop or the forum going craazy but he sounds lovely!! 

here's my ''showjumper'' - well he is when he wants to be and isn't refusing/rearing in a corner  and is a dressage diva with my mum which he loves. Bugsy (16.2hh British Warmblood)






[Content removed]

and my ex showjumper, now living a relaxing life at 22years old - now does hunting/cross country; Monty (16.3hh Hanoverian x Danish Warmblood)
[Content removed]


----------



## MandyMoo (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			My future competition horse!







As you can see, I'm getting him used to orange early!
		
Click to expand...

adorable!!!


----------



## only_me (5 January 2012)

This is mine:






He likes to practice himself


----------



## jodie :) (5 January 2012)

Artic Fox- your foaly is so cutteee!!!
MandyMoo- bugsy is gorgeous!
Let's try again with Chester pics- Still can't quite get the hang of posting photos!!















and the cute one! (playing in our bog- i mean paddocks- at home)


----------



## jodie :) (5 January 2012)

Still can't see my photos- for all that can be bothered here's my fb!
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.130307490347151.15926.100001037024118&type=1
Or they're in my album on my h&h profile


----------



## PoppyAnderson (5 January 2012)

Jodie, your field looks trashed!!

No photos on this comp but this is the link to some pics of the soon-to-be show pony.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=499100


----------



## chels (5 January 2012)

This is Hey Bro




















Known to his friends as Ridge, 16.1hh 16 years crossbred gelding. Love of my life!


----------



## vallin (5 January 2012)

This is Frenchie, she was brought as a very fat SJer, kept to be an eventer and has now retired to be a dressage pony and I'm hoping she'll eventually get the idea of happy hacking :rolls eyes:

2008






2009






2011


----------



## charlimouse (5 January 2012)

This is Jem, currently competing at BE100, hopefully she will move up to Novice next season. 







Harry will hopefully be making his eventing debut next season







And my future event horse Celeste


----------



## ArcticFox (5 January 2012)

Haggis is a real cutie isn't he!  

And yes, I did name his Haggis!






He is so not liking orange in this pic!

Apologies for the size of the pics, I've never been able to get them smaller!

And my current boy jack on his holidays






And my new boy Fozy (on loan), first time I sat on him last weekend


----------



## charlimouse (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Haggis is a real cutie isn't he!  

And yes, I did name his Haggis!






He is so not liking orange in this pic!

Apologies for the size of the pics, I've never been able to get them smaller!

And my current boy jack on his holidays






And my new boy Fozy (on loan), first time I sat on him last weekend







Click to expand...

Blooming heck Fozy is a big lad isn't he !!!!!

Loving Haggis!


----------



## ArcticFox (5 January 2012)

Yes he is!  

He has done 2* eventing and BD up to Medium (156 points), I don't mind his height - he is a big gentle giant 

will post reports once I start to get him fit and have lessons 

ETA: he is 19hh


----------



## Allie5 (5 January 2012)

My future eventer. Touchwood Hot Opposition or Tommy to his slaves! 2 1/2 yr old BWB.
And Darcey (Electric Boogalou) who does a bit of everything!


----------



## vallin (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Yes he is!  

He has done 2* eventing and BD up to Medium (156 points), I don't mind his height - he is a big gentle giant 

will post reports once I start to get him fit and have lessons 

ETA: he is 19hh 

Click to expand...

lovely boy! What's his breeding?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (5 January 2012)

Well this Is mine!! or she will be once i get her fit and totally sound after damaging her SDFT 

This was us before 



























We were building up to do a BE80/90 but she damaged her SDFT so looking to return to competition next year using this year to build her up slowly and see what the leg will take


----------



## rowy (5 January 2012)

I'm so excited to this competition season as well! Hoping to start next month with my 19 year old tb dressage pony! finally joined BD with her so very excited!:










And very excited for this season with my 5 year old spotty po! Probably wont be starting until march and then going and doing some young horse classes and prelims etc.










And starting showing again with my little exmoor pony!


----------



## ArcticFox (5 January 2012)

vallin said:



			lovely boy! What's his breeding?
		
Click to expand...

I have his passport which is AES, 

Dutch Warmblood x Shire


----------



## vallin (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			I have his passport which is AES, 

Dutch Warmblood x Shire



Click to expand...

Sounds awesome if you ask me! (If I can't get hold of another Selle francais, my next plan is TB x Shire, hopefully wont be quite as big as your lad!)


----------



## Lyle (5 January 2012)

Ohh I love picture posts! 

This is Lyle, the super clever boy who took me from grade 3 Pony Club to CCI2* level  Now retired from high level competition. He taught me so much over the years.





[/IMG] 






This is my first TB that I trained up off the track. He got to Pre-Novice before he was sold. 






And the new addition, another TB off the track, Cruzy!






Great pictures everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## Elfen (5 January 2012)

My potential competition horse - rising three trakhener gelding. This was the third time he'd been on the long reins - he's fabulous


----------



## dafthoss (5 January 2012)

This is mine 14.2 7 year old connie and the bestest pony ever 















Yes hes stubborn and opinionated but when you get it right he is the best guy ever and I wouldnt swap him for any thing he really can turn his hoof to any thing


----------



## Miss Moose (5 January 2012)

dafthoss said:



			This is mine 14.2 7 year old connie and the bestest pony ever 















Yes hes stubborn and opinionated but when you get it right he is the best guy ever and I wouldnt swap him for any thing he really can turn his hoof to any thing
		
Click to expand...

Aww he's cute! I used to have a guy who looked like a bigger version of yours, a connie x ID dun. Awesome horse who would literally jump anything, was 16.1 but jumped like a pony


----------



## sarah23 (5 January 2012)

dafthoss said:



			This is mine 14.2 7 year old connie and the bestest pony ever 















Yes hes stubborn and opinionated but when you get it right he is the best guy ever and I wouldnt swap him for any thing he really can turn his hoof to any thing
		
Click to expand...

I recognise those places. Fenning farm and Isleham. You must be my neck of the woods.

Lovely horse be the way


----------



## floradora09 (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			ETA: he is 19hh 

Click to expand...

  I was trying to work out if you were very small or he was just big, but that's massive!

Rowy- Let us know how you get on, I have a soft spot for your lovely 19yr old! 

Here's my 16yo horse, we did some eventing last summer and planning on doing some more unaff 90's this summer (can't afford BE!). He's an all round dude/dressage star and loves his jumping!  







And cooling off..


----------



## FigJam (5 January 2012)

Gah... I can never resist an opportunity to post photos of my fabby wee Hopalong!   These are some photos of her from 2010;































She then had from Oct 2010-July 2011 off through injury, back into work late summer and we managed to sneak a few outings in- flatwork only until next month when we get airborne again.   































PS- Haggis wins "cutest photo" prize!


----------



## PapaFrita (5 January 2012)

Elfen said:



			My potential competition horse - rising three trakhener gelding. This was the third time he'd been on the long reins - he's fabulous 

Click to expand...

Mine learnt to lunge easily but is struggling to get his head around long reining. Did you have someone walking at your boy's head to start?


----------



## BombayMix (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			ETA: he is 19hh 

Click to expand...

Chhhhrist! That is HUGE, bet you have fun mounting from the floor  At that heights 90cm jumps must look like a trotting pole!


----------



## Javabb94 (5 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Yes he is!  

He has done 2* eventing and BD up to Medium (156 points), I don't mind his height - he is a big gentle giant 

will post reports once I start to get him fit and have lessons 

ETA: he is 19hh 

Click to expand...


is that crackenthorpe foursquare by any chance?


----------



## dafthoss (5 January 2012)

Miss Moose said:



			Aww he's cute! I used to have a guy who looked like a bigger version of yours, a connie x ID dun. Awesome horse who would literally jump anything, was 16.1 but jumped like a pony 

Click to expand...

He sounds great fun, duns are great untill they have a bad day and every one remembers 



sarah23 said:



			I recognise those places. Fenning farm and Isleham. You must be my neck of the woods.

Lovely horse be the way
		
Click to expand...

Yes we are cambs based, well when we're not at uni. 
Thanks I am rather fond of him right now


----------



## The Amber Gambler (5 January 2012)

Hope these photos work, I am new at this! Also I hope that a couple of the images which are watermarked are allowed as I purchased the digital prints, if its an issue to the advertising please let me know and I will remove!

This is Ginger, have owned her for a year now, hoping to move up to Novice this year if the season starts well, she is TB mare and on the xc she reminds me that she is! 







We have the 2nd round of trailblazers coming up for the 95 & 105, fingers crossed......






Gingers favourite discipline!






And this is Maggie, my 14.1 connemara x who is now 6 years old, bought her as a yearling as a companion and project and she has turned into a fab pony....

This was her first show cross, double clear & placed 






Dressage is her weakest discipline but she is getting there...






And my favourite one of her.....






Really looking forward to this season, good luck to everyone and have fun


----------



## Madam_max (5 January 2012)

Felix


----------



## kirstyhen (5 January 2012)

Any excuse  







And in her second job as a Hunter


----------



## bobreader (5 January 2012)

Never tried this before but lets see if the link works

http://bob-reader.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=95467828

its me and Chico  competing in Europe


----------



## ecrozier (5 January 2012)

Oh go on then OP if you insist 

My two boys:
Mister J, 15 year old pure bred arab, RC all rounder, will carry on pootling around at Novice dressage and 80/90cm SJ and XC in 2012:

















And Roo, 5.5 year old Scottish Sports horse, will be competing BSJA, starting year with some prelims and then hopefully doing some novice dressage and maybe the odd ODE in 2012 all being well!


----------



## ArcticFox (5 January 2012)

Kirsty+Java said:



			is that crackenthorpe foursquare by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, stable name Fozy 

I have only had him a month, he has settled in well and is just lovely - his height is not a problem (mounting block is 1m high so helps ) and I've got used to it now.  

I am very pleased I have a 16' by 12' stable


----------



## Laura_Grey (5 January 2012)

A bit different maybe...but still a competition horse







This was only my 2nd ride, may go someway to explaining the face!


----------



## CambridgeParamour (5 January 2012)

Kaiser- 4 yr old dutch warmblood stallion. Will be aimed at BD young horse classes and Lycetts young event horse class



















Annnnd Rio- 16.3 oldenburg gelding. Has BD up to Elem, and SJ up to newcomers. This year will be aiming to go medium BD, and maaaaybe try an ad. medium


----------



## ladyt25 (5 January 2012)

Well, one day I hope that Rocky will be my next competition horse - don't know what doing as yet, i guess it depends on what he turns his hoof to! I would like to think he'll show jump but also be able to do some lower level eventing (I'm too chicken to do higher level eventing!)

This pic was from july, his first outing - he was 2 then so i shall be starting to back him next spring/summer.






By ladyt25 at 2011-11-04


----------



## PucciNPoni (6 January 2012)

My dressage pony













Turbo Sammy!


----------



## Javabb94 (6 January 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			Yes, stable name Fozy 

I have only had him a month, he has settled in well and is just lovely - his height is not a problem (mounting block is 1m high so helps ) and I've got used to it now.  

I am very pleased I have a 16' by 12' stable  

Click to expand...

PM'd you


----------



## Elfen (6 January 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Mine learnt to lunge easily but is struggling to get his head around long reining. Did you have someone walking at your boy's head to start?
		
Click to expand...

Started off with tiny bit of lunging on one rein - then two, then straight onto walking behind. I've done quite a lot of ground work myself and lots of flapping round legs etc. he seemed to just know what to do! We've now long reined him out and about and anywhere new I'll walk beside him but otherwise he just strides out. Just hope he's as willing under saddle!


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 January 2012)

Laura_Grey said:



			A bit different maybe...but still a competition horse







This was only my 2nd ride, may go someway to explaining the face!






Click to expand...

Love these pics


----------



## lex2501 (6 January 2012)

Fab post - I love looking at everyone's photos  (Self-confessed Mally addict too )

Can't resist the opportunity to show off my grey boys 

Billy - the love of my life 
Just chilling... 





In action at Larkhill






More pictures of him in the album - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2302

Murphy - The old pro 
Chilling at home...





In action at Tweseldown






More pictures of Murph in the album - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2301 (including some of him with his former rider who some of you may recognise!!!!)

Enjoy


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 January 2012)

FigJam said:



			Gah... I can never resist an opportunity to post photos of my fabby wee Hopalong!   These are some photos of her from 2010;






Click to expand...

This and the galloping one  (missed it quoting) are great shots Figjam


----------



## ArcticFox (6 January 2012)

I just LOVE hopalongs ears - they are awesome!


----------



## Hen (6 January 2012)

bobreader said:



			Never tried this before but lets see if the link works

http://bob-reader.webs.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=95467828

its me and Chico  competing in Europe  

Click to expand...

NICE! Good to see a bit of reining


----------



## Firewell (6 January 2012)

This my 'hobby' competition horse . We'll never set the world alight as I do it for enjoyment rather than serious stuff. He is a 2005 16.1hh TB Gelding. He is racing bred (raced only once) and we take part in all disciplines at a low affilliated level and RC teams level. 

[Content removed] Note this is my picture, I brought it!







.

I love this thread, all the horses are beautiful .


----------



## 4faults (6 January 2012)

This is my old girl Polly who was jumping 1.30s and doing AM dressage before she retired to be a broodmare











We sold the ones we had out competing last year





Louie





Skye
And we have two new ones which we hope will be out competing this year




















17.3h 8yo Baden-wurttermburg who is goin from a showjumping career to dressage















Darcy 17.1h 7yo BWB by Broadstone Landmark who will do a bit of everything but mainly showjumping with my OH. Sorry for the massive overload :-0


----------



## lex2501 (6 January 2012)

festivefirewell said:



			This my 'hobby' competition horse . We'll never set the world alight as I do it for enjoyment rather than serious stuff. He is a 2005 16.1hh TB Gelding. He is racing bred (raced only once) and we take part in all disciplines at a low affilliated level and RC teams level. 






 Note this is my picture, I brought it!







.

I love this thread, all the horses are beautiful .
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely adore your Jae! He is so gorgeous!


----------



## FigJam (6 January 2012)

YasandCrystal said:



			This and the galloping one  (missed it quoting) are great shots Figjam
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, wish I was looking up in that one though, no idea what I was doing?!   That was our first "fun" outing of 2011 (basically a trip in the trailer for Hopalong that didn't end up at the vets!  ) and we both had a blast. 



ArcticFox said:



			I just LOVE hopalongs ears - they are awesome!



Click to expand...

They are indeed, I'm hoping that I can get some FigJam-HatCam shots with them on full display eventually this year!   When I first got her she was in a massive field with lots of other bay horses so I thought it was just as well she had daft-shaped ears as it meant she was easy to pick out!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (6 January 2012)

My horse of a lifetime took me to advanced BE, 1.30 SJing and Medium dressage (vey badly on the latter) 13 now and hoping to do some OI's and 2** this year.






















Then there is Pippa new to me in 2011 but showing huge promise eventing finishing the season eating up Novice


----------



## ace87 (6 January 2012)

My boy <3 
Bally is a 15.1 Connemara (yes over height but still very well bred, grade 2 reg connie) he's rising 9yrs and I've had him nearly 18 months. We started our competing this time last year at BD competitions at Intro and won our first show and have been competing Prelim since then and working at Novice at home. 
Unfortunately he's out of work with liver disease at the moment, and has been off for 12 weeks but we're hopeful that we can bring him back into work in time to qualify for winter Regionals, area festivals and some local things like Chiltern & Thames again. This year he's won a huge haul of rosettes, a good chunk of prize money and we've qualified for Areas, CTR champs and many many other local champs  He's super fun, but an opinionated git and isn't the easiest but I adore him! 

With his buddy Vegas post CTR qualifier which he aced! 






Working in at Patchetts






CTR Champs - this was when he first started to look/feel ill with his liver  poor boy
[Content removed]

Very early working in pic from first prelim outing! 






And some pics of what he reaaaaally loves...











Oh and we may have co-won the Best Fancy Dress prize at Canter for a Cure 2011....


----------



## ace87 (6 January 2012)

apologies for the poor quality photos - nabbed off facebook as no pics on work comp!  
ps. will be going out at Novice this year, hopeing to work to Ele


----------



## Saratoga (6 January 2012)

Love seeing all your pictures, lovely horses!

Now my current lot...this is Wally, an 8yr old by Great Pleasure who I bought as an unbroken 3 yr old. Currently competing BE Novice/Intermediate:
[Content removed]
In action:





This is Philip, a 14yr old by Jazz. Currently competing BD AM, training PSG. I don't have many pictures of him so this is not the best picture, there aren't many photographers at BD shows I find 
[Content removed]
And this is Joey, a 4yr old by Master Imp who I bought in May this year unbroken:





Bouncy pony!






Sorry for the size of the pics, I can't work out how to reduce them!


----------



## Lyssatra (6 January 2012)

OMG! 
Fantastic photos of gorgeous horses!

Haven't competed my girl since 2009 so no recent photos of her - but hoping to get back into it some day...competing is different out here, have to get a licence = passing a test based on riding flat & jumping and theory i think....Must look into it some more and see what excatly is involved!


----------



## Super_Kat (6 January 2012)

Woody!
This was at the world cup semi finals playing for South Africa who WON 











Ruby
At the national championship C-grade finals which we won after we got swapped around and I scored the winning goals 






And both of them just before we loaded up for nationals


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (6 January 2012)

I have a 15hh 13year oldTB x welsh who competed BS upto 1m but then we retired her from it due to her arthitis and i wanted to jump bigger tracks so no shes doing smaller pony club stuffs

http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=p10.jpg
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=wl1.jpg
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=p5.jpg

Now i have a 16.1hh 9year old selle francais whos evented upto novice level
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx270/beckii123_2010/?action=view&current=ob2.jpg (please excuse me i got left behind quite alot)


----------



## vam (6 January 2012)

Meh might as well join in 
Not a proper comp horse as we never seem to get going but i like competing and he needs to be good at something other than sleeping 
The plan was to jump fox on him one day but who knows if we will get there, im learning lots thou.











This prob helps explain why we wont be setting the world alight (other than my lack of talent ), he is soooo highly strung, i just cant do anything with him without him stressing   but he is a bit of a dude so i dont mind


----------



## wench (6 January 2012)

try to get pic to work!


----------



## PapaFrita (6 January 2012)

Elfen said:



			Started off with tiny bit of lunging on one rein - then two, then straight onto walking behind. I've done quite a lot of ground work myself and lots of flapping round legs etc. he seemed to just know what to do! We've now long reined him out and about and anywhere new I'll walk beside him but otherwise he just strides out. Just hope he's as willing under saddle!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Did you clip the outside lunge line straight onto the bit? Sorry for the cross examination


----------



## abbijay (6 January 2012)

OMG, some of your horses are seriously jealous inducing - please don't tell my pony that, I couldn't swap him - the talent levels on this forum are amazing! 
Mine is my 'first pony' and I couldn't imagine having time for a second so he has to be my competition horse too even though he isn't a classic competiton type. We do anything we can get to (I don't have transport yet) but he is a real riding club all rounder. Last year we did dressage, ODE, hunter trials, workers, showing, etc. 





This is what he loves doing most although we have been successful at county level ridden heavy classes. 










Sometimes that can all be very tiring for a big boy (sorry twee picture alert)...





Lots more pictures of him doing things on his facebook page www.facebook.com/arclidalfie


----------



## wench (6 January 2012)

Here is Henry at his last competition two weeks before he killed himself...


----------



## ace87 (6 January 2012)

abbijay said:



			OMG, some of your horses are seriously jealous inducing - please don't tell my pony that, I couldn't swap him - the talent levels on this forum are amazing! 
Mine is my 'first pony' and I couldn't imagine having time for a second so he has to be my competition horse too even though he isn't a classic competiton type. We do anything we can get to (I don't have transport yet) but he is a real riding club all rounder. Last year we did dressage, ODE, hunter trials, workers, showing, etc. 





This is what he loves doing most although we have been successful at county level ridden heavy classes. 










Sometimes that can all be very tiring for a big boy (sorry twee picture alert)...





Lots more pictures of him doing things on his facebook page www.facebook.com/arclidalfie

Click to expand...

I am in LOVE!!!!!!! He is a beaut!!! My OH would adore him - he only likes 'a real man's horse' (read as big and chunky!) Tell me allll about him!


----------



## KatB (6 January 2012)

Saratoga, why haven't we seen more pics of your ponies?! Lovely pics 

This is Lucky, she's my "guilty pleasure" mare, very opinionated, but gorgeous 

She is rising 7 now (!) 15.3hh and is ISH, (mainly TB) with Cloverhill on her sires side. We jump upto 1.10m BSJA, have done a couple of BE events with 100% DC's in 2011 (only 2, but still  ) and aim to jump bigger BS stuff in 2012, and maybe do a few more ODE's....




































Some more here....http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2168
(I have permission to post pics  )


----------



## Libbyn1982 (6 January 2012)

Toby, 17.2hh, 10yo beast, breeding unknown. Was just a happy hack until I got him the back end of 2009 and have forced him to play at eventing! Currently un-aff, RC teams etc... in SJ, ODE, hunter trials and dressage. I plan to try some BD and BS on a ticket this winter/spring and then aim for a BE 80 or 90 in Aug - finances permitting :-( 

[Content removed]

And with his little friend - yes I graciously volunteered to do the Novice option despite my boy being 2 hands bigger!!! 

[Content removed]


----------



## Libbyn1982 (6 January 2012)

abbijay said:



			OMG, some of your horses are seriously jealous inducing - please don't tell my pony that, I couldn't swap him - the talent levels on this forum are amazing! 
Mine is my 'first pony' and I couldn't imagine having time for a second so he has to be my competition horse too even though he isn't a classic competiton type. We do anything we can get to (I don't have transport yet) but he is a real riding club all rounder. Last year we did dressage, ODE, hunter trials, workers, showing, etc. 





This is what he loves doing most although we have been successful at county level ridden heavy classes. 










Sometimes that can all be very tiring for a big boy (sorry twee picture alert)...





Lots more pictures of him doing things on his facebook page www.facebook.com/arclidalfie

Click to expand...

Is that top pic at Smallwood?? I think I recognise your boy...


----------



## abbijay (6 January 2012)

Libby - yes, we live 10 mins round the corner so go over quite frequently. This was the Macc ODE. 
Ace - one of the reasons I have a horse that's over 18hh is so my husband will help me out when i need it, he refuses to ride "ponies" (read normal horse). He is 8yo purebred Clydesdale. I've had him for just over 2 years and he will have a go at anything. He is good enough to put tiny kids on but has plenty of 'personality' when he feels like it, not always the gentle giant he looks like! I wouldn't swap him for a million pounds.


----------



## Libbyn1982 (6 January 2012)

abbijay said:



			Libby - yes, we live 10 mins round the corner so go over quite frequently. This was the Macc ODE.
		
Click to expand...

I remember watching you go round, he's fab!!


----------



## Scottish_Miss (6 January 2012)

OK - here is my 6 year old 16.3 galloping mammoth x yak  - breeding unknown ( although we seriously think ID x something else hence the colour!!) 

Had 18 months but out for 8 months or so with sacroiliac Injury and will aim for this year to do some BD and BE for fun - with some RC and showing + workers thrown in for good measure. 













http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2995772013769.2156650.1246285027&type=1


http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/mm128/ScottishMiss/?action=view&current=Tia2.mp4


http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/... Oct 2011/?action=view&current=trotright1.mp4


http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/...ct 2011/?action=view&current=Canterright2.mp4

http://s295.photobucket.com/albums/...y Oct 2011/?action=view&current=trotleft1.mp4


----------



## NR99 (6 January 2012)

This is Pig, nice all rounder when she is in the mood.  Tetrathlon Pony and keen eventer, PC teams for SJ.  Decided we might register madam for BS as she is proving keen on jumping full stop.  Last two nights has been watched by the yard owner jumping fence after fence to get to the grassy field she wants.  Put herself in the jump paddock last night and then just because she felt like it was cantering around jumping the fences that were up rather than going round them 







She cleared this without a problem, but took R completely by surprise as she thought she was listening and waiting for one more : -







And just because I love this one 

[Content removed]


----------



## KatB (6 January 2012)

Haha NR99! That middle pic is madams preferred take off spot too!!


----------



## cassie summers (6 January 2012)

vallin said:



			Sounds awesome if you ask me! (If I can't get hold of another Selle francais, my next plan is TB x Shire, hopefully wont be quite as big as your lad!) 

Click to expand...

i have a shire x selles francais she is a mw/hw only 16 hands though


----------



## vallin (6 January 2012)

cassie summers said:



			i have a shire x selles francais she is a mw/hw only 16 hands though
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect! Selle francais just seem really rare around here, though I suspect a lot of them get registered as thoroughbreds, which is a bit annoying as typically the temperament and build is somewhat different.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 January 2012)

This is my lovely mare pops, who does abit of everything







Settling in at Hickstead













[Content removed]


----------



## Elfen (6 January 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Thanks for that. Did you clip the outside lunge line straight onto the bit? Sorry for the cross examination 

Click to expand...

Ha ha - dont worry  yes both reins clipped to bit - he has a full cheek key snaffle and we'd done lots of work in the stable before hand, yielding either side so he kind of knew what we wanted - although would have changed to clipped to the lunge cavesson if he'd needed it. Very very pleased with him - he seems to have an excellent work ethic, would be very easy to crack on but am taking it very slowly


----------



## tabithakat64 (6 January 2012)

Here's my project horse, he's by Garrison Royale.

At his first BD outing (earning his first points)











& jumping
I'd love to event or take him BS but sadly my funds wont allow this


----------



## PapaFrita (6 January 2012)

Elfen said:



			Ha ha - dont worry  yes both reins clipped to bit - he has a full cheek key snaffle and we'd done lots of work in the stable before hand, yielding either side so he kind of knew what we wanted - although would have changed to clipped to the lunge cavesson if he'd needed it. Very very pleased with him - he seems to have an excellent work ethic, would be very easy to crack on but am taking it very slowly 

Click to expand...

Ooh, full cheek bit! Great idea. Should've thought of that. I've got him in loose side reins to stop him a) grazing p) and b) bit getting pulled through but I've got a full cheek and I'm sure that'll work better


----------



## NR99 (6 January 2012)

KatB said:



			Haha NR99! That middle pic is madams preferred take off spot too!! 

Click to expand...

Ha those two are always so similar - wish R was more committed to BS as I think Pig would excel, shame she likes galloping about in the wet and mud so much!


----------



## ihatework (6 January 2012)

This is Jack, my now retired Dutch Gold Allrounder












And this is Alf, my 5yo mongrel pony allrounder


----------



## _Rach_ (6 January 2012)

Twizzy, 16.3 warmblood :O)


----------



## wench (6 January 2012)

vallin said:



			Sounds perfect! Selle francais just seem really rare around here, though I suspect a lot of them get registered as thoroughbreds, which is a bit annoying as typically the temperament and build is somewhat different.
		
Click to expand...

How could a Selle Francais be registered with the GSB?


----------



## vallin (6 January 2012)

wench said:



			How could a Selle Francais be registered with the GSB?
		
Click to expand...

GSB? I don't mean registeres, advertised was more what I was going for.


----------



## JessandCharlie (6 January 2012)

lex2501 said:



			I absolutely adore your Jae! He is so gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

This 

ALL the horses here are lovely, but I have a serious soft spot for Jae 

J&C


----------



## Twiglet (6 January 2012)

I  hope my new chap will make a competition horse this year  Buzz, 16.2hh ISH....a rather green 5 year old, but a very charming chap.


----------



## Twiglet (6 January 2012)

Oops, that resizing didn't go so well!


----------



## ace87 (6 January 2012)

abbijay said:



			Libby - yes, we live 10 mins round the corner so go over quite frequently. This was the Macc ODE. 
Ace - one of the reasons I have a horse that's over 18hh is so my husband will help me out when i need it, he refuses to ride "ponies" (read normal horse). He is 8yo purebred Clydesdale. I've had him for just over 2 years and he will have a go at anything. He is good enough to put tiny kids on but has plenty of 'personality' when he feels like it, not always the gentle giant he looks like! I wouldn't swap him for a million pounds.
		
Click to expand...

Could tell a clydie a millions miles off - have a real soft spot for them, and my OH does too. He looks utterly fabulous. How tall are you btw? I'd look ridiculous on him!!!!


----------



## rara007 (6 January 2012)

Calvin- Rising 5 17hh KWPN- Mainly aiming at BD and only at prelim with mixed successs rate atm, but potentially some jumping too if I learn to ride.











And Pip 14YO 13.3 cross who does everything, but mainly aiming at Junior World trophy U21 class 2012, with national advanced and the adult pony teams 2013 being a dream.

As travelling reserve with a lad whos pony got sick, coming 4th/21 at JWT in hungary 2010





schooling










and jumping


----------



## SamanthaUK (6 January 2012)

I love coming into CR just so I can get to know, see pictures and get updated with you and your eventing lives. I think it's absolutely fantastic. I really love reading up on what you all do. Maybe one day when I get a horse i'll be able to join you in here, posting photo's of myself. hehe!

All your horses are beautiful and good luck for the upcoming 2012 eventing season. You're all fantastic.

Jealous :')!


----------



## MandyMoo (6 January 2012)

jodie :) said:



			MandyMoo- bugsy is gorgeous!
Let's try again with Chester pics- Still can't quite get the hang of posting photos!!
		
Click to expand...

thanks!  i am biased however!! lol, they worked the second tim! Chester looks lovely!!


----------



## jodie :) (6 January 2012)

Some stunning horses its lovely to see everyone's pride and joys!!


----------



## Elfen (6 January 2012)

PapaFrita said:



			Ooh, full cheek bit! Great idea. Should've thought of that. I've got him in loose side reins to stop him a) grazing p) and b) bit getting pulled through but I've got a full cheek and I'm sure that'll work better 

Click to expand...

Yes got loose side reins on too  what's your youngster papafrita? Mines trakhener out of a vatout mare by elfenstein/hohenstein. He's currently 17.1


----------



## Firewell (6 January 2012)

Aw thanks Lex and J&C! Jae would be very pleased .
I like this thread (think I've said that already?) I'd be honoured to take home any of these horses (especially little Pip! What a dude!), not sure I could do half of them justice! They are all very special with obviously good pilots!


----------



## Malibu2 (6 January 2012)

my devil/future competition horse  raced 7 times but rubbish so found home for life with me  hopefully going to event if we can keep him from injury! did a few events (between injuries) and didnt completely embarass ourselves!





first time I ever sat on him ^^ 






first xc round ^ 






havent ever posted photos before so not even sure if they will work :S


----------



## Gembo (6 January 2012)

id put pictures up but how do i do it ?


----------



## Jesstickle (6 January 2012)

We are trying hard to be competitive, but lack of funds tend to hold us back! I hope we get out more this year than we did last but here is BH for those that don't know him







and a little one at home


----------



## Barney2003 (6 January 2012)

My little connie thing that I've started doing seniors BS on  















still acts very babyish and very inconsistent (took 20 attempts to jump a 2ft 6 upright on tues then flew round a british novice course on thurs  )but I love him


----------



## SirenaXVI (7 January 2012)

Here are my two PRE competition mares:

SirenaXVI

[Content removed]

and 

Lluna-Rombo

[Content removed]


----------



## Golden_Match_II (7 January 2012)

This is Tinky my baby competition horse who's currently for sale 











And this is Tammy who is my main competition horse who does Novice BE/1.15m BS


----------



## Charem (7 January 2012)

Charlie, 15.2hh 11yr old ISP x Cob, love of my life and the reason I get out of bed every morning 
He's been off games for the past 18 months due to tendon troubles, before this we did PN eventing and general larking around!












Red, 14.2hh 6 yr old forest bred newfie. Technically not mine (I ride him for a friend). He started his career in showing, did fairly well up until he decided it was too boring and got eliminated from a county show for bad behaviour! Now going to persue a career in low level eventing 












Not sure she quite belongs in this thread - so maybe one day competition pony: Megan, 5 yr old 13.1hh newfie. My 'Beaulieu Road Sales Accident'. Got her last September as a very wild, untouched mad thing. She's now settled well and will hopefully find a nice small person to ride her properly as i'm a bit big for her!











Some really gorgeous horsies in here, have a soft spot for Hopalong and Twizzy tho


----------



## Samuel Pepys (7 January 2012)

This Is A Video Of My Great Samuel! <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvJMlRMIVjM


----------



## AlFresco (7 January 2012)

My competition pony


----------



## SammyLuff (7 January 2012)

Not going to lie... shes the love of my life. we only showjump and jump up to 1.15 atm

shes called Princess


----------



## Mbronze (7 January 2012)

Seen as I haven't posted in here for a while, here is my girl 





Playing in the sea
[Content removed]
At her first hunt last year





Jumping at home

We hope to do a bit of pre novice this year and end on novice, fingers crossed. Sorry the pictures seem to be getting progressively larger and larger


----------



## Winklepoker (8 January 2012)

Here's mine... Freckles AKA Voltan! He is a Polish bred warmblood with Landgraf I lines.  He went out and did 2 prelim comps and a couple of clear rounds late last year.  This month is all about improving the canter and lateral and getting out to a clinic or two before starting a few more shows at the end of Feb/March


----------



## dressagelove (8 January 2012)

This is Titch, love of my life. Just had a month off and is coming back into work quite fresh!


----------



## Four Seasons (8 January 2012)

@ Tinselpoker
Your horse is a beauty! Wow!

@ Dressagelove
Your horse is very nice.

My competition horse, Ruby. A 13-year-old mare by Wolfgang.












And my future dressage horse, Four Seasons. A 2 year old stallion, bred out of Ruby.


----------



## miss_c (8 January 2012)

My wonderful Genie....

She loves to jump







But has been showing more and more ability for dressage - we are aiming her at BD Regionals (hopefully Nationals if all goes to plan... we shall see!) and in October last year we were in H&H!







Not too shabby considering she almost died last July!


And my upcoming youngster, Titchy... 3 years old


----------



## Shazzababs (8 January 2012)

This is Fitz, my CB x TB.  He's a bit of a wimp but we have fun!


----------



## charlie76 (8 January 2012)

All four in their festive outfits!






Pico with the OH pretending to be a show hunter coming 2nd at his first attempt ( he is really meant for dressage!). He is an 8 yr old 16.3hh rheinlander






Bert the ex race horse showing his scope!


























Meeka , 17.3hh Belgium WB





Difference in opinion!

[Content removed]
[Content removed]





Max, 16.3hh Hannovarian


And we have just bought a 6 yr old KWPN called Alfie but no pics as yet!


----------



## TheoryX1 (8 January 2012)

Still havent sussed out photobucket - I can run a multi million pound company, but not do photobucket.  Click on the link below which will  take you to Mini TX's FB page.  Hope you like looking at the pretty girly we own, Fine Feathers, aka Bonnie.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...=a.54161768085.80640.625943085&type=3&theater


----------



## Spiderman (8 January 2012)

The light of my life!!!!


----------



## black_horse (8 January 2012)

This is my rising 10 year old hanovarian mare by Donnerschwee x Sao Paulo. I have had the pleasure of owning the mare since she was 3 years old, we compete in dressage unaffiliate ele/medium and affiliated elementary.


----------



## OliveBuffy1129 (15 February 2012)

Charem said:



			Charlie, 15.2hh 11yr old ISP x Cob, love of my life and the reason I get out of bed every morning 
He's been off games for the past 18 months due to tendon troubles, before this we did PN eventing and general larking around!












Red, 14.2hh 6 yr old forest bred newfie. Technically not mine (I ride him for a friend). He started his career in showing, did fairly well up until he decided it was too boring and got eliminated from a county show for bad behaviour! Now going to persue a career in low level eventing 












Not sure she quite belongs in this thread - so maybe one day competition pony: Megan, 5 yr old 13.1hh newfie. My 'Beaulieu Road Sales Accident'. Got her last September as a very wild, untouched mad thing. She's now settled well and will hopefully find a nice small person to ride her properly as i'm a bit big for her!











Some really gorgeous horsies in here, have a soft spot for Hopalong and Twizzy tho 

Click to expand...

Who sired megan out of interest?


----------



## opinionuk (16 February 2012)

Here's mine! Got four feet on the ground for once!

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2583


----------



## tinap (16 February 2012)

Can ponies play please?? we dont have a horse yet

14hh Irish cob 13yrs old - Doing what he does best.....

[Content removed]


----------



## Gleeful Imp (16 February 2012)

Competition cobs!

My lovely George, not quite at the level of most of the piccies but happy times 













And Annie, getting ready to take the world by storm! Sorry no ridden pics, but she's going to do a bit of BD and working show horse


----------



## ChestnutTinker (9 July 2013)

Fantastic photo's everyone - Really want to get into competing now 
Are most of your horses thoroughbreds?


----------



## monkeybum13 (9 July 2013)

My little 4yo will hopefully grow up to be a nice little competition horse.
I don't think we'd SJ very well because he'll be too slow. He spends all his time doing this  







Such a stressy animal


----------



## amandaco2 (10 July 2013)

heres some pics of my lot...all dr horses various levels of training...


piggy not looking bad for 26!














































ole girl




























airborne pony!






















































































annnd my 26yr old today- semi retired DR horsey


----------



## Katie (10 July 2013)

Jay - not really a 'competition horse' but he loves any form of jumping and competing (especially going fast in the jump off!)


----------



## el_Snowflakes (10 July 2013)

Not strictly a competition horse as shes very much my pet  but we do like to take part in comps too......17 yo BW...love her to bits, she is a true all rounder and very much my dream horse ahhhhhh

here we are;

showjumping







My first ever Xc! 







and letting of steam in the school


----------



## el_Snowflakes (10 July 2013)

oh forgot to add...

showing;


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (10 July 2013)

My 5 year old. Hes great 

I also ride for other  people

this 4 year old stallion is a current fave


----------



## GermanyJo (10 July 2013)

Here is my boy ... sadly I am still *off games* due to my knackered arm.. so after almost 6 months I can ride a bit , but need to wait for the next x ray next week before I can really start cracking on again 

here he is at a young horse show with Heinrich .. he is 5 and showing a bit of scope


----------



## nikkimariet (10 July 2013)

PS' boy CS:




















My little chap Fig:


----------



## cruising_for_you (10 July 2013)

My main man Blue! 148cm pony who we bought just over 2 years ago - from a Riding School!!! Now jumping 1.2m's aiming for premier classes next year! He proves that you don't have to be loaded\spend a fortune on a pony to get to the 'top' (we're not there yet, but soon!) 





Last weekend 1.1m 






Soaring over a rather large 1.2m at an end of a double (got a bit left behind after having to really ride on for the distance!)






First show of the season, a very big 1.1m (more like a 1.2m!)






This was made before the first 2 pictures, a week after the third  Shows how much we've changed over the past 2 years  

Anddd my not-so-young youngster, The Diva, aka Heather! 






Last week, her first 1m in 4 years! 






Her first show in 4 years  











Trying out a new discipline-though we might stick to the jumping!   






Lovely picture of my two gorgeous ponies together


----------



## spookypony (10 July 2013)

Here's the Spooky Pony just before his first 60km ride in May, all dressed up in his matchy-matchy Endurance gear:







Here he is at the Scottish Championships last summer, doing his Bronze Thistle Final in very hot, muddy conditions:







And here he is the day he actually won a Novice dressage test!


----------



## Daytona (11 July 2013)

Ludoctro aka Ludo

My 6 year old 17.2 Oldenburg gelding by Indoctro

Currently with a pro for schooling as I took a tumble and can't ride to August, he is schooling over 1.40m and said he jumping awesome.  He only doing BN/Disco with me though, my aim is 1.20m he has much more scope than I can use but hey you never know ;-) 

Been told he would do good as dressage too so that's always a good back up ;-) 

I adore this horse...


----------



## FreyaB (11 July 2013)

Frank - 15.1 ISH who has been my perfect first horse jumping 1m30 in a chase-me-Charlie






We also do a little of this! 
[Content removed]
And Trevor, my frustrating little boy, (16.1) who is mostly a superstar baby


----------



## Mouse&Bay (11 July 2013)

My favourite pic of the big guy.

He is also an Indoctro baby, despite his size he just turned 7 this year. Started late so first season competing. This was our first pre-training event (2'9" to 3').


----------



## Daytona (11 July 2013)

Mouse&baby that pic dud not work for me

:-(

Bummer I love seeing other Indoctro horses

He seems to throw very talented offspring .


----------



## seagull (11 July 2013)

Here is one of ours.  16.3 Gelding, jumping 1m20 and is now up to 1m30.  Hope you can view it.  Never uploaded a pic before.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5918&pictureid=23753



And 12.2 Welsh Sec B mare 8 years old.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5920&pictureid=23764


----------



## QueenOfCadence (13 July 2013)

Unfortunately I only have really old photos to show D: (as I never have anyone with a camera on hand to take any pictures of me and my ball of fluff).

Anyway, my 14.2hh Welsh x TB gelding (18 in these pictures. He'll be 19 in Feb next year). Doing his dressage thing 














^This photo has a watermark on it but I HAVE paid for it (and it is hanging on my wall in my bedroom. I repeat, I paid ACTUAL money for it). Also - excuse my horrid seat :s, this photo is a bit old (from August last year) - have since stopped lying down on his bum when coming down the diagonal


----------

